# Failing to flash ROM with TWRP



## Bumletrold (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey guys,

So for a couple of hours I've tried quite a few of guides, but I can't fix my problem.

I'm trying to flash the stock ROM from Oneplus, but I get an error that says the following (just typing everything so I don't miss anything for you guys)
Installing '/sdcard/Oneplus_Bacon_OxygenOS-201601190107.zip' 
Checking for MD5 file
Skipping MD5 check: no MD5 file found
This package is for "Oneplus" devices, this is a "bacon"
E:Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/Oneplus_Bacon_OxygenOS-201601190107.zip' 
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/Oneplus_Bacon_OxygenOS-201601190107.zip' 
Updating partition details..."

I currently have no OS on. When I go to the Reboot button and press any of the buttons there, it firstly comes up saying that I have no OS installed. When clicking OK to that, it comes up with a message that my system is not rooted. I have an option to "Do Not Install" and the "Swipe to Install". The same thing happens no matter what I press (the phone just restarts instantly"

I'm running TWRP v2.7.0.0

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Msonal (Jul 12, 2017)

check this link, I found a working hacky solution pretty simple.
:dance:

https://wirelessindeed.blogspot.com/2017/07/oxygen-installation-error-on-oneplus.html


----------

